# Euro Tunnel parking



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi
This will be my first time using the Euro Tunnel and wondered if there are any free overnight parking for motorhome and car trailer at the Folkstone end, (similar to the Dover availability). 
I did hear of someone parking in a car park late at night until morning only to find parking was fineable after 2 hours and it was camera operated.
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Regards
Terry


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

We always park at Military Road in Hythe. Its only 5-10 minutes from the tunnel. Local pubs and restaurants are good. It's quiet after the pubs kick out.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Try getting on earlier train and then park up in Cite Europe on other side. You can usually turn up early for eurotunnel and get earlier train at no extra cost. Worth a try. If they say no then turn around and go on original booking.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Ass above
Dave p


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

charlieivan said:


> Try getting on earlier train and then park up in Cite Europe on other side. You can usually turn up early for eurotunnel and get earlier train at no extra cost. Worth a try. If they say no then turn around and go on original booking.


Agree with Charlievan !!

We plan our journey and always get over to France late evening, either stop at CitiEurope, or travel down to Le Touque

Steve


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ditto for third time, always park "over there"  

tony


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Officially you cannot park at Eurotunnel overnight but you can turn up, up to 2 hrs early and get on the next train if theres room.
The back horse next to the caravan clug site used to aloow parking on the car park if you buy a meal in the pub.

Depends on what your itinery is but maybe better to travel over and stop either at the aire in calais or at City de eurpoe. tere are other aires not too far away from calais depending on which direction your heading

Phill


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

You can stay at Stop24 the service area immediately before Eurotunnel but its expensive at £20.,
As others have said cross over and stop at Cite de Europe its very easy to find ,safe ,secure and surprisingly peacefull and you will be amongst like minded people.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Cite Europe for me too.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

iconnor said:


> We always park at Military Road in Hythe. Its only 5-10 minutes from the tunnel. Local pubs and restaurants are good. It's quiet after the pubs kick out.


I second iconnor.

My home town......lovely, friendly town.... :lol:


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Tunnel overnight*

Not free,but 5 minutes away, always a warm welcome with food @drink,
Hook up,showers etc.

www.thedruminn.com/


----------

